# The Alternative Sweeteners Thread (Post Here)



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

*Are you trying to reduce the use of refined, white chrystalized cane sugar in your kitchen? Post about it here!*

Some of the (more healthful and natural) alternatives are ..


> Amasake
> Barley malt
> Brown rice syrup
> Date sugar and date sugar syrup
> ...


Here is an okay link to descriptions with buying and storing tips:
http://www.truestarhealth.com/Notes/1841005.html

*Have you had any great success with a particular sweetener?*

*Have you found any great products that contain these alternative sweeteners?*

*Have you found a great website with recipes?*

*Do you have any "challenge" questions for the rest of us?* I do: I bought a pint of heavy whipping cream to make whipped cream. I have amber agave syrup. Would it taste good to add some to sweeten it? How much?

-- Caitlin


----------



## mz_libbie22 (Nov 8, 2004)

For sugar replacements I've got blackstrap mollasses (which I hardly ever use cuz it's so strong), powdered stevia, Rapadura, and honey. My faves are the rapadura sugar and honey. I used to get maple syrup but it's so expensive, probably just as bad as sugar, and I think it makes my baked goods taste funny. For pancakes DS likes unsweetened applesauce. I use generic brand butter-flavored cornsyrup :LOL luckily I don't eat pancakes that often.

Next time I go shopping I'm getting raw honey and tossing the regular stuff. Anyone know if the raw tastes different?

IME it doesn't take much to sweeten cream, but it definately benifits from the sweetener. Just add it little by little, tasting as you go to get it just sweet enough without adding anymore than needed.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

For the whipped cream, I've found that I use something like 1-2 teaspoon(s) of sugar to 8oz of cream (before whipping.) The amount of sugar is more than balanced by the fat in the cream!! Personally, I'd stick with sugar in the whipped cream, or at least a VERY mild flavored sweetener.


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Your list is good, but glucose and fructose are often highly processed corn products and imo, they are worse than refined sugar. We have switched to evaporated cane juice as a sweetner for many recipes. Sometimes we use palm sugar (gula java or gula melaka) when we make desserts, usually Asian recipes. I have been putting sucranat in my coffee.


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

We are making the switch! I currently have honey (store bought and raw) black strap molasses, and pure maple syrup. I have some stevia and sucanant, too. I am actually not using any of them much, just what I *need* to! Today I had maple syrup on our bear much (think malt-o-meal). It gave it just a hint of flavor, but not really sweet, either. The processed sugar just got moved to a high shelf, so it will only be used on special occasions,. I use honey in pancakes or muffins. Right now I"m still in the experimenting phase, so I hope to see what other mamas are using in specific recipies!


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Great thread!

If anyone can recommend a good stevia product, I am all ears. I am currently using Stevia Supreme and I find it has an aftertaste.

I use evaporated cane juice. I started after trying Paul Newman's Organic chocolate chip cookies (really good!) and saw that he uses it.


----------



## cwaddick (Oct 16, 2002)

My whipped cream turned out yummy. I used just under a tablespoon of agave syrup, a dollop of vanilla extract, and a pint of pure heavy whipping cream (organic, of course!)

I think the vanilla extract made the difference. Agave has its own flavor, and I think it melded very well with the vanilla and cream.

Success!: I couldn't tell the difference between my whipped cream and the stuff Mom made last week using powdered cane sugar. It is delicious.

I've also had good luck using agave to sweeten fresh lemonade, but I prefer honey for my hot tea. Agave hardly needs to be stirred; it just melts right into other liquids, unlike honey.

Here is a link to agave info, including articles and recipes, substitution info for cane sugar, carbo exchange info, etc. ... :
http://www.shakeoffthesugar.net/article1042.html

This website says that the light colored agave syrup is less "agave" flavored than the amber-colored syrup. I always wondered what the difference is!

-- Caitlin


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

Hi, I'm from the sugar free thread. I've been sugar-free for about 7 weeks total now (with the exception of 3 rough days). Sugar free for me means: no sweeteners of ANY kind, so everything on your list has been out of the question for me. The last time I went sugar-free, I did keep some of the natural sweeteners, but found they fed my cravings just the same as the good ol' white stuff.







Still, for those who are better at moderation than I am (ahem...), I tend to like the sweeteners with a mineral content as they give something back to your body, or at least don't strip your body of nutrients as much as white sugar does. I used to use b'strap molasses, evap. cane juice, honey, and maple sugar.

Now, even though I am sweetener free, I get my fix from the following:
bananas and other tropical fruits
coconut-covered date rolls (I am developing an addiction to these!)
dates and other dried fruit
carob powder (usually mixed with bananas in a smoothie)

Some of these can be used in recipes as a sub for sugar. I'm thinking of bananas and dates, especially. I know some people also use applesauce or juice to sweeten things.

Just wanted to add my thoughts - thanks for the invite over here Caitlin! You're all welcome at the sugar-free thread too. Some of us are totally sweetener free and some of us use the alternatives. We've shared some great health info and great recipes the past few months over there, plus we're a pretty supportive bunch and that helps when you're a recovering sugar addict (like myself!).


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

I have most of those and use raw honey, maple syrup, Rapadura, stevia, date sugar and coconut sugar the most often. I use the Sweet Leaf Stevia Plus in packets in coffee, cold drinks and mixed with other sugars in baked goods. It has a slight aftertaste but I've gotten used to it.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

I'm all about using Agave, so great! Also it has a lower glycemic index than other "Sugars"
We used to have an organic bakery and used Agave it works great! Also I enjoy Maple on occasion. Maple syrup in coffee....YUM!
Agave mixed with heavy cream for whipped cream.....Whoa!


----------



## mmgarda (Dec 30, 2002)

this is a great thread! Nephew and dad are diabetic and we try to keep lower carb as a family, so sugar alts are great for us!

What is Rapadura?

Where do you buy Agave nectar?


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

What is the difference between rapadura and sucanat? I just googled sucanat, and found several places that said sucanat can be used cup for cup for sugar. Does it result in a different flavor or texture than ordinary white/brown sugar?

I would really like to reduce/eliminate the amount of sugar in our diets, and using splenda is just not an option for my family.

I really appreciate the information found here! Thanks!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

You can buy Agave nectar at your health food store or go to www.madhavahoney.com/agave.htm


----------



## Lucky (Nov 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gardenmommy*
What is the difference between rapadura and sucanat? I just googled sucanat, and found several places that said sucanat can be used cup for cup for sugar. Does it result in a different flavor or texture than ordinary white/brown sugar?

I would really like to reduce/eliminate the amount of sugar in our diets, and using splenda is just not an option for my family.

I really appreciate the information found here! Thanks!

Yeah, you can replace white sugar with sucanat, cup for cup. For baking, it doesn't change the texture, flavor, or color. If you use it to make lemonade, or add it to a liquid, it'll change the color...end up with brown-ish lemonade.(I now use honey to sweeeten liquids.







)


----------



## beccaboomom (May 22, 2005)

For the dumb question of the day, is Agave a brand name?


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

so what is the difference between sucanat and rapadura?


----------



## QDB (Aug 14, 2003)

I am happy to find this thread!

I just bought some brown rice syrup and have done a quinoa blueberry cake with it and some granola -

neither turned out quite right but they are edible so...I did some experimenting with the flours too.

I have forgotten about agave! - i will look for that at my coop - and I think agave syrup is the nectar of the agave plant.

it is good stuff -


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBeads*
If anyone can recommend a good stevia product, I am all ears. I am currently using Stevia Supreme and I find it has an aftertaste.

try using a bit less. the aftertaste comes if there's too much stevia. each brand has a slightly different concentration of steviosides, so it might take a bit of experimentation at first to get the sweetness that you like

eta~we use raw honey, sulfite free molasses and stevia mostly. oh, and dried fruits. i'm trying to phase out the sugary sweeteners and use more stevia though. diabetes is in our gene pool.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Agave is the syrup extracted from the agave plant. A good name brand to look for is Madhava agave. They have a light syrup which I found is better to add to drinks. The mild is wonderful in baking.


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi ladies







I love this thread! We've been refined sugar-free off & on since January, but trying to stick to it this time. Do any of you have any info on evaporated cane juice? I didn't know much about it so I've just been avoiding it, but I'll give it a try if you mamas have some good things to say!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

Anyone heard of FOS? I have been off sugar for 4 days...and of course have been reading about alternatives. Anyhow here is alink I found.
I would be interested in hearing if anyone has experience with this.

http://www.whatreallyworks.co.uk/sta...article_ID=247


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

fos is used as a filler for some brands of stevia. if you have to choose between maltodextrin (a corn product that's probably made from genetically modified corn *blech*) and fos in your stevia, definitely go for the fos. fos is high in inulin, a prebiotic that helps feed the beneficial flora in your gut. i hadnt heard of fos being used by itself though, just as a filler.

ps, how scary is it that stevia was pulled off of the shelves all across the uk!? i cant even begin to imagine what it's going to be like after codex alimentarius is implemented.

another link on FOS because i was interested: http://www.enzymestuff.com/rtFOS.htm


----------



## LoveBeads (Jul 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EyesOfTheWorld*
Do any of you have any info on evaporated cane juice? I didn't know much about it so I've just been avoiding it, but I'll give it a try if you mamas have some good things to say!

I use it. The brand I use is called Sucanat which stands for "sugar cane natural." It turns your baked goods a little darker brown but the taste is delicious!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks moss for the great links


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I made just a terrific iced tea, with lemon and maple syrup. It was just to die for. . . had to share.


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Is Sucanat good in tea/coffee? Also, what is Rapadura?
I have tried Sweetleaf brand Stevia (liquid) and I thought it had a very offensive aftertaste. I was bummed because I really want to get off white granulated sugar, but I don't want to use chemical sweetners.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

OakBerry~i had a really aweful aftertaste with the stevia i have at first too. it's "Herbal Select" liquid stevia. the instructions on the bottle read to use 3-5 drops per cups of water, so the first couple of times i did that (well, in my tea, not water) and it tasted vile. now i use a scant 2 drops and it's wonderful. same brand, just using much less.

i had also tried a premixed green tea with stevia and just hated it (the aftertaste made me gag, it was so strong), but now it's fine if i use a bag of the stevia tea along with a bag of some non-stevia tea. they just put wayy too much stevia in thier mix


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

Succanat is great in coffee. Rapadura, too. I also have used them in coffee substitutes, too. Very good.

As for the difference, there is one but I just use them interchangeably. I think you can read the packaging. I'm sure someone at MDG has spelled it out - maybe someone can explain, again?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Are these artifical sweetners?







: )Like steevia and such) Sorry I am confused....

I have hypoglycemia and was just diagnosed with severe ADHD....so this is a topic I am starting to research.


----------



## bell bottom blues (Aug 14, 2004)

Is xylitol suitable to add as a healthy sweetener (I hope so since I use it).


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

If you search for xylitol in this forum we have a thread for it.

I'm on the fence. I have IR and it's been recommended to me. I'd definitely choose it over Splenda or other artificial sweeteners; however, it is still a polyol though. I use stevia and v small amounts of raw sweeteners and seem to control my IR just fine.


----------



## bell bottom blues (Aug 14, 2004)

What is IR?


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

Moss, Maybe I was using too much Stevia, but I found I needed more because it wasn't "sweet enough". The aftertaste was more of a coating in my mouth and throat that seemed to linger for hours. Ick! Maybe I'll try just a few drops. I am making a field trip to Whole Foods soon (1.5 hours away) and I'll be looking for Rapadura and Sucanat too.
Love this board, full of good info!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i just researched xylitol and it seems a way safer alternative thats for sure!


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

anyone have any info on the wood sugars? I just saw a bunch at whole foods and wasn't familiar with them.


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

:


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Great thread! Regarding FOS I just came across some info that said it wasn't so good
http://www.healingcrow.com/ferfun/co...onspiracy.html SCROLL down to where it says:
Making a Case Against FOS and Inulin


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBeads*
I use it. The brand I use is called Sucanat which stands for "sugar cane natural." It turns your baked goods a little darker brown but the taste is delicious!

Thanks! My husband just showed me a paper bag full of Sucanat single serving packages he had from somewhere (crazy man







) and I'll have to try some in baking. I've just been laying off anything sweet since cutting out the sugar - my one experiment was with stevia and pumpkin pie last fall and I wanted to cry the aftertaste was so awful!

I have another question - does anyone know if there is any difference in "oganically milled sugar" and plain old refined sugar? We have some organic yogurt in the fridge that's been tempting me, but I don't know if there's hardly any difference at all. But it looks so good!


----------



## yeni (Nov 1, 2002)

I've been using honey and/or maple syrup, sometimes with small amounts of molasses. I usually use 1/4 - 1/2 less than the recipe calls for. Somewhere I read that honey and maple syrup really aren't any better than refined sugar. Guess I need to do some more reading since it's been long enough that I don't remember why I'm using what I'm using...


----------



## Kishkie (Mar 12, 2004)

Re: Molasses- If anyone has a Trader Joes near you, I would suggest trying thier Blackstrap Molasses. I tried one brand years ago and it was disgusting. The TJ brand is organic and doesn't have that yucky bitter flavor. I use it in my Spelt Challah every week and it gives a wonderful flavor. You just have to play with it to see how much you like.
Re: Stevia- To anyone who isn't having much success...try SweetLeaf brand..the powdered one without any inuline. We have had alot of success with that one. I even bake with it. I use in in combination alot. For example in cookies or muffins where you cannot totally remove the sugar because of the texture, you can still reduce the sugar and supplement with Stevia (It will change the texture but it will still be ok. Also, do measure it out to make sure you don't use too much. On the bottle it says how much equals sugar). Of course I dont' use white sugar, but a combination of other sugars that have a closer texture to white sugar...one of my favorites is date sugar.
I love how my baked goodies taste with "real" sweeteners in them. One of my friends commented on how my desserts "don't taste like they are so bad for you "!


----------



## oliviagoddess (Jan 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveBeads*
Great thread!

If anyone can recommend a good stevia product, I am all ears. I am currently using Stevia Supreme and I find it has an aftertaste.

I use evaporated cane juice. I started after trying Paul Newman's Organic chocolate chip cookies (really good!) and saw that he uses it.

I have found that you have to look at the packages. Look for anything 80% (or more) Reb A content (Rebaudioside A is the sweetest nutrient - about 4% of the leaf). I use stevia canda's brand http://www.steviacanada.com/ look for the Max 80 or Nu Naturals Soooo! Lite Stevia http://www.nunaturals.com/products/sooolite.html pure powder.

The replacement is like 1/64 teaspoon = 1 teaspoon sugar, so it is REALLY sweet. Works best in teas and drinks and recipies rather than a "spoonable" variety. It has no calories and does not affect blood sugar, so it is diabetic safe.

I use it in everything! Including cheesecake (people can't believe it is carb free, sugar free and artificial sweetener free) and whipped cream.


----------



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

Reading this thread is VERY interesting and informative. I admit that I'm pretty clueless when it comes to (keeping up with) alternative sweeteners that are safe and healthy. Generally I use fruits to sweeten things, or we use raw brown or cane sugar in baking. My husband on the other hand...

A few years ago, my husband stopped eating white sugar. He switched to stevia, blackstrap molasses and brown rice syrup. Then he switched to stevia and stayed with that for about two years. Now he uses Splenda (sucralose) exclusively.

My question is... Is sucralose safe? My husband thinks so but a friend mentioned recently that it is not safe. If there is information on the web about how it is processed, what it is made of, any studies concerning sucralose safety, I would appreciate knowing about it!

Thank you!
Marta


----------



## bleurae (Feb 25, 2005)

I just wanted to say I am loving Xylitol (wood sugar). I am also lov ing that it helps prevent toth decay. No after taste at all! I have not baked with it yet though.


----------



## billinpink (May 28, 2005)

If anyone's looking for a great book of naturally sweet dessert recipes- pies, cakes, tarts, cookies, muffins- you name it-Sweet and Natural by Meredith McCarty is great.
I've been sugar (refined) free for 5 or so years and this is the best book I've found. Everything I've made has been delicious.


----------



## Amaryllis (Feb 11, 2005)

well, I thought I'd just mention this...
I'm from the east coast, where my favorite school lunch was a "fluffernutter"... never thought I'd have one of those again, but lo and behold, at my local healthfood store was a new product "Suzanne's Ricemellow Creme", an alternative to Marshmallow Fluff, made from brown rice syrup, soy protein, natural gums and natural flavors!


----------



## yeni (Nov 1, 2002)

Has anyone here grown stevia to use? I saw it at a plant sale in May, but I had no idea how to use it.


----------



## trinity6232000 (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yeni*
Has anyone here grown stevia to use? I saw it at a plant sale in May, but I had no idea how to use it.

I grew stevia in my herb garden a couple of years. I thought something
was wrong with my plants at first because I would add it to my teas and
I didn't taste the sweetness. Then I learned you need to dry it first.
That's pretty much it. I never baked with it. I am a big tea drinker and
always used it with that. I also carry a small dropper bottle with me in
my purse of liquid stevia for when I am out. I made it like you make tea
with dried stevia and water.

This site is in my favorites. This will help you a lot.

http://www.stevia.net/growingstevia.htm


----------



## sarahariz (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv2eatamango*
Now he uses Splenda (sucralose) exclusively.

My question is... Is sucralose safe? My husband thinks so but a friend mentioned recently that it is not safe.

I've read quite a few things that say Splenda is NOT safe. This will get you started:

http://www.mercola.com/2000/dec/3/su...e_dangers.htm#

Also, I find that just seraching Google using something like "Splenda dangers" will pull up info.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I use sweetleaf stevia plus. I use it to sweeten drinks mostly. 2-3 packs is plenty to do 2 quarts of tea.

As for sugar we use evaproated cane juice. I think it is a bit sweeter than more refined sugar and usually reduce slightly. but make no mistake about it. it is not a sugar sub. i t is still very much sugar. but it is so expensive that we natrually eat a lot less :LOL

I also like maple and subbed it in my granola the other day. yummy.

for whipping cream I usually sweeten with vanilla. I have a whipped cream shooter which doesn't need the sugar for stiffness or anything. occasionally I will add half a packet of stavia or a couple of spoonfuls of good sugar. Maple would also be good. ineed to get some cream now if you'll excuse me . . .


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moss*

ps, how scary is it that stevia was pulled off of the shelves all across the uk!? i cant even begin to imagine what it's going to be like after codex alimentarius is implemented.

I didn't even hear about this! Why was it pulled?


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

bleurae's link talked about it: http://www.whatreallyworks.co.uk/sta...article_ID=247


----------

